#  > Engineering Notes - Handwritten Notes of all Engineering branches >  > Computer Science and Engineering Notes >  >  ARIES in database management system free notes download

## amitsharma957

The major differences between ARIES and our advanced recovery algorithm are that ARIES:

	1. Uses a log sequence number (LSN) to identify log records, and the  use of LSNs in database pages to identify which operations have been  applied to a
	database page.

	2. Supports physiological redo operations, which are physical in that  the affected page is physically identified, but can be logical within  the page. For instance, the deletion of a record from a page may result  in many other records in the page being shifted, if a slotted page  structure is used.With physical redo logging, all bytes of the page  affected by the shifting of records must be logged. With physiological  logging, the deletion operation can be logged, resulting in a much  smaller log record. Redo of the deletion operation would delete the  record and shift other records as required.





  Similar Threads: Database Management System Notes Pdf Free Download key features of ARIES in database management system free pdf download Recovery Algorithm of ARIES in database management system free notes Trigger in database management system free notes download Subqueries in database management system free notes download

----------

